

Which letters are best to guess on Wheel of Fortune? - presidentender
http://daveshort.org/blog/2009/08/19/how-to-win-or-maybe-not-on-wheel-of-fortune/

======
presidentender
I would have assumed that the show's producers would choose phrases at random,
and thus follow normal letter distributions, so as but that doesn't seem to be
the case.

------
DanielStraight
If you want to give away as little money as possible, remove all occurrences
of C D M and A. It seems like that's all anyone ever guesses.

